# Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!



## memphis@Mg (30. April 2008)

*Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

wie im titel suche ich den stärksten cpu kühler bis MAX 12cm TOTALL max 12,5cm!


links und test erwünscht danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (30. April 2008)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTENS cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

Würde spontan sagen, dass bei der Größe der Scythe Ninja Mini oder der Shuriken vllt unter den Besten mitmischt. Der Thermalright SI-128 SE ist sicherlich auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.


----------



## memphis@Mg (30. April 2008)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTENS cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

hm ich WILL den besten tests?


----------



## exa (30. April 2008)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTENS cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

jaja wenig platz aber bitte mit megaleistung, das hat man gerne^^


----------



## igoroff (30. April 2008)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTENS cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

12,5 mit oder ohne Lüfter?


----------



## memphis@Mg (30. April 2008)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTENS cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

hm eigentlich mit oder es ist eine guter tower kühler dann ist es ja egal!


----------



## MikeLucien (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTENS cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

Ich glaube der OCZ Vendetta 2 wuerde in deine Kategorie passen, kein Monster, gute Leistung, nicht so super laut und dazu noch billig >30


----------



## moddingfreaX (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTENS cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

Ich würde dir bei deinen (wennauch extremen ) Anforderungen zum Scythe Kama Cross raten.
Dieser ist mit 140 x 120 x 132mm (BxTxH) relativ klein gehalten und wird von PCGH immernoch als Preis-Leistungs Tip aufgelistet. Er bringt außerdem noch eine bessere Leistung als der Si-128 SE von Thermalright.
Zudem ist er noch ziemlich preiswert aufgrund geringem Materialaufwand und er hat eine extrem coole Kühlkonstruktion im X-Format.


----------



## memphis@Mg (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

hm aber leider is er 132 groß sind 0,7cm zu viel


----------



## moddingfreaX (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

Da der SI-128 mit Lüfter leider auch 135 mm hoch ist gibts nur noch die Monster Dröhnung  als Lösung :
Zalman CNPS 8700 LED


----------



## memphis@Mg (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

meinst der kühlt noch was weg? is doch schon XXmoante auf dem markt!


----------



## moddingfreaX (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*



memphis@Mg schrieb:


> meinst der kühlt noch was weg? is doch schon XXmoante auf dem markt!



trotzdem noch bei PCGH gelistet. Wenn auch auf dem Vorletzten Platz


----------



## Zangakkar (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

Die würden gerade so noch passen. Kommt drauf an wie genau du gemessen hast.

Alle haben die gleichen Abmessungen (BxHxT)Gesamt 
112 mm x 125 mm x 85 mm

Zalman CNPS 9500A LED
Sockel 478, 754, 775, 939, 940, AM2

Zalman CNPS 9500AT
 Sockel  775

Zalman CNPS 9500 AM2
Sockel 754, 939, 940, AM2

MfG


----------



## xQlusive (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*



memphis@Mg schrieb:


> hm aber leider is er 132 groß sind 0,7cm zu viel



dürfte ja kein problem sein, gibt ja flachere lüfter, sogar von scythe.... weil der lüfter ist 2.5 cm hoch... wenn du einen schmalen nimmst, sollte das locker passen..


----------



## memphis@Mg (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

danke erstmal an alles denke aber wird ein Caseking.de - Online-Shop f


----------



## HamburgerJungs (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

ich habe gestern neues Gehäuse+Netzteil+CPU Kühler gekauft und heute zusammen gesetzt.

Vorher hatte ich mit Intel Boxed Kühler ne Idle Temp von 49°C und ne Last Temp von 63°C

Mit dem neuen Gehäuse und CPU Kühler hab ich Idle Temps von 36°C und Last 44°C bei einer Zimmertemperatur von 24°C

Ich bin vollauf zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis


----------



## memphis@Mg (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

toll wenn du uns allen wenn du schon irgendwelche temps postest auch noch sagst welcher kühler dann wäre das wenigstens nen aktzeptabler post


----------



## Zangakkar (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

Hättest mal bischen gewartet. 

LINK


MfG


----------



## memphis@Mg (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

jep den habe ich auch ins auge gefasst naja erstmal auf test warten

wenn nicht tauschen kann man ja immer noch


----------



## Gh0!!!stRider (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

Es gab mal einen Sunbeam Radiator Kühler mit Heatpipes, der hat top abgeschnitten, leider weiss ich das Modell nicht mehr.

mfG


----------



## Bimek (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*



HamburgerJungs schrieb:


> ich habe gestern neues Gehäuse+Netzteil+CPU Kühler gekauft und heute zusammen gesetzt.
> 
> Vorher hatte ich mit Intel Boxed Kühler ne Idle Temp von 49°C und ne Last Temp von 63°C
> 
> ...




Wenn Du nun noch dein System postest, kann man die Temps auch irgendwie zuordnen.


----------



## new2f7 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

hey, ich weiß das das hier schon etwas älter ist aber ich habe genau das selbe problem. ich habe im moment noch einen phenom II X4 945 und suche einen passenden kühler weil der boxed kühler geht mir wirklich ein bisschen ein wenig auf die nerven von der lautstärke her. ich hab mal im preisvergleich nachgeschaut und nach bewertung sotiert (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/?cat=cpucooler&xf=817_AM3~817_AM2%2B~725_125~817_AM2&sort=bew). welcher von denen ist jetzt wirklich leistungsmäßig top, sodass ich den später noch auf einem modernen CPU verwenden kann und gute kühlleistung erwarten kann (und OC drinne ist) oder geht das bei dieser höhe nicht?

grüße new2f7


----------



## facehugger (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

Hmmm, dieser ist ganz gut:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a258512.html


----------



## Ahab (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

Der Kama Cross ist schön leise, aber für OC ist die Leistung zu mäßig. Wenn du Platz für einen 120mm Lüfter hast würde ich dir die Corsair H70/H50 empfehlen. Diese Kühllösungen bieten die meiste Leistung bei geringstem Platzbedarf.


----------



## new2f7 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

den Kama Cross gibts nicht mehr würd ich sagen, und die H70 für 80 Euro find ich ganz schön happig, ich hab auch eigentlich keinen Platz für einen 120mm Lüfter
und wenn ich jetzt dafür Geld ausgebe, würd ich gern mit meinem nächsten CPU auch noch was davon ham wolln...

EDIT: ich hab mir nochmal die Kühler unter diesem Post angeguckt und muss sagen das ich die eigentlich ganz nice und preislich angemessen finde...



Hellephant schrieb:


> Alle haben die gleichen Abmessungen (BxHxT)Gesamt
> 112 mm x 125 mm x 85 mm
> 
> Zalman CNPS 9500A LED
> ...



Wie ist die Kühlleistung von denen im Vergleich zu der Wasserkühlung?
Und könnte man damit einen Six-Core oder einen von den kommenden Hexa-Cores von AMD Kühlen, so dass noch OC drinn wäre?


----------



## new2f7 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

habe nochmal nach aktuellen Produkten geschaut
welche von den beiden Kühllösungen hat mehr Leistung denkt ihr?

be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow SR1 oder die preislich etwa gleiche Corsair Hydro Series H40

beide würde bei mir rein passen ...


----------



## Ryle (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

Auf hohen Drehzahlen wird eie H40 etwas mehr Leistung haben. Wenn du beides allerdings ruhig bis lautlos betreiben willst, ganz klar der Shadow Rock zu dem ich dir sowieso eher raten würde. Die H40 ist an sich schon deutlich lauter, kühlt nur im Performance Modus etwas mehr weg und stört den Airflow da man den Radiatorlüfter intake montieren sollte was wiederum die Temperatur bei der Grafikkarte um ein paar Grad steigen lässt.


----------



## Redbull0329 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

Warum jetzt Leichen schänden? 

Würde mir mal den Noctua NH-L12 angucken, nagt zwar mit 12cm Höhe an der Grenze, ist aber Testsieger unter den Top-Flow Kühlern in der PCGH Print Mai 2012.


----------



## micsterni14 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

dein link führt nicht zu einem top-blow kühler

also zum scythe kama cross... 

Google-Ergebnis für http://media.bestofmicro.com/,M-5-72077-13.jpg


----------



## Redbull0329 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

Doch tut er, lesen bildet  



> Bauart: Top-Blow-Kühler





> Bild gesucht! Für manche Produkte haben wir leider noch keine Bilder [...]


----------



## micsterni14 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

ok,... wenn wir uns jemals treffen, kauf ich dir ein großes, kaltes bier!

..mhh, finde ich jetzt echt garkeine ausrede

aber immerhin, der test zum scythe kama cross führt zu einem ergebniss, welches ich so nicht erwartet hätte

mfg


----------



## Redbull0329 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

Tjoa, trotzdem ist der Noctua der stärkste und beste.  Austrian Engineering FTW 

Kannst mir gerne ein _Dortmunder_ Kronen mitbringen, oder ein _Meisterbier_  Und dann heißt's: Ab in den Suff! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und damit BTT


----------



## Ryle (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*



> Tjoa, trotzdem ist der Noctua der stärkste und beste.  Austrian Engineering FTW


Nicht wirklich.
Der BeQuiet hat mehr Leistung und ist geregelt genauso leise wie der Noctua, eher sogar leiser unterhalb der 800rpm. Einziger Grund warum der Noctua in der pcgh besser abschneidet ist die leichtere Montage und das Zubehör was aber aus meiner Sicht nichts mit der Leistung des Kühlers zu tun hat. Klar die Montage geht mit der Noctua Halterung besser von der Hand, das juckt mich aber nachher herzlich wenig wenn ich dafür eine um 2-3° schlechtere Temperatur in Kauf nehmen muss.


----------



## Redbull0329 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tja, ich hab jetzt nur schnell durchgeblättert, du hast natürlich recht mein Gebieter und Statistiksezierer  Wobei, 2-3°C liegen ja wohl im Schatten der Messtoleranz, nicht wahr?


----------



## Ryle (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

Ich hatte beide eben selber hier und kann es halbwegs beurteilen. Die Montage von bequiet allgemein ist wirklich besch...eiden. Da musste den Kühler anpressen, irgendwie das Mainboard halten und dann noch die Schrauben anziehen. Zwar auch nur bis alle Schrauben ein paar Umdrehungen drin sind, aber doof ist es trotzdem außer man heißt Kali oder Shiva 

Letzten Endes zählt für mich aber eben die Leistung und Lautstärke unter normalen Voraussetzungen. Bei mir ist z.B der bequiet (der bleiben durfte) auf 750rpm gefixt. Du hörst rein gar nichts von dem Ding und in nem µATX Case läuft ein 2500k undervolted auf 4GHz bei max 58°C unter Prime, was ich schon sehr ordentlich finde. Unter den selben Vorrausetzungen, also geregelt bis zur Unhörbarkeit, war der Noctua 3°C schlechter. Beide mit Arctic MX2 drunter.

War aber auch zu erwarten, da er bequiet einfach mehr Fläche hat und auch der größere Lüfter drauf geschnallt ist. Überrascht hat mich nur die Tatsache, dass der bequiet sogar 2° besser als die Towervariante war. Er hat zwar auch hier mehr Fläche und den größeren Lüfter, aber ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass die Towerkühler mehr vom Airflow im Case profitiert als die Top Blow Kühler. Aber bis auf die CPU und GPU, die scheinbar auch davon minimal profitiert, sind meine Systemtemperaturen exakt die selben.


----------



## Redbull0329 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

Machst du Reviews oder warum hast du verschiedene Kühler daheim?  Interessante Ausführungen, sowas hat man selten, danke!


----------



## Ryle (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

Reviews mach ich keine, nur meist bestell ich mir eben immer gleich 2-3 Ausführungen bei Hardware. Dann wird lustig getestet und wieder verkauft was mir nicht zusagt 
Gerade bei Silent Hardware kannst du auf Reviews meist nichts geben, da dir hier auch noch die Serienstreuung mit reinspielt. Der eine Lüfter klackert leicht, die Grafikkarte hat Spulenfiepen usw.

Da macht man zwar ein paar Euro Verlust mit, aber wenn man einmal mit Silent angefangen hat ist man für immer und ewig verflucht. 
Inzwischen tausche ich schon Lüfter von Noiseblocker aus bei denen ich ein leichtes Lagerklackern wahrnehme, obwohl ich das eigentlich bei normalem Sitzabstand unmöglich hören kann. Aber ich weiß eben es ist da und nachts verfolgt es mich in meinen Träumen 

Mein Fahrrad hingegen hat nen Lagerschaden beim Tretlager, die Sattelfeder quietscht und es macht nen Höllenlärm. Das juckt mich komischerweise kein Stück obwohl ich damit jeden Tag fahre...


----------



## micsterni14 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

 jemand ,der unser hobby liebt!


----------



## krolf (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

Hehe


----------



## Gothic1806 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche STÄRKSTEN cpu-kühler bis 12cm!*

Hab auch einen mußt nur den oberen Lüfter weglassen Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Noctua » Noctua NH-C14 CPU-Kühler - 2x140mm ist glaub ich der flachste Highendkühler neben Komplett Wasserkühlern .


Mfg  Markus


----------

